# Whats a good wax for the money?



## Kezzer30 (Feb 15, 2014)

Ok so i know this will have been asked before and it is all down to personal preference but not saying i want a (cheap) wax but i think the £120 one ive seen maybe abit extreme and tbh can someone tell me what the (difference ) is between product say for a £10 tub to a £120 tub etc would need to be dam good difference to justify the price gap etc


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ingredients is a crucial one.
Durability
Ease if use
The finish it gives on teh final buff
For metallic paint, for solids
Water behavior beading, sheeting
The slickness it offers
Anti static properties 
The colour
The scent
Brand
Package
Re fill options for the higher priced one
User reports and feedback will make a product strong, marketing is vital one from teh manufacturers side but performance cost and ease of use and the final result is what the customer is after always.


----------



## Kezzer30 (Feb 15, 2014)

So have you personally got a recommendation ? Flat some paint for a solid yellow for example?


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

You cant go wrong with Collinite 476S its my got to wax and has been for years :thumb:


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Poorboys(any)


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

AG HD wax all day long - awesome wax!!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

For your colour get some Rubbish boys juiced edition is a hardish wax but will look great on your colour, and HD wax will be a winner as well.
If a sealant you after Zaino Z2 will be one to consider.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Just get some Collinite best waxes out there for the money! They are awesome!


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

The Angelwax range of waxes are great for the money. I use Desirable which gives a great finish and easy to use.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Obession Waxes :thumb:


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

You may want to try the ARTDESHINE OBSIDIAN wax. There is a 40% discount from tomorrow on all ADS products.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

brooklands said:


> ag hd wax all day long - awesome wax!!


+1.sj.


----------



## B1ue52 (Dec 10, 2013)

AG HD Wax is an incredible wax for the money and looks great on all colours. Use is personal preference but it goes on very smooth and buffs off beautifully.

I haven't tried it myself but I see Vics Red suggested on here a lot and is around the mid point of the prices you have mentioned.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Also BMD waxes give a great finish for the money,they are just over ur mid price range!They are well worth a look:thumb:


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

£120 for a pot of wax 

just get some Colly, only £15.95 a tin and see if you can use it up :lol:

Here is a quote from Cleanyourcar :thumb:

"_Super Double coat paste wax #476 is a Carnauba based wax packaged in a tin that looks like it belongs in the 50's. Don't let that fool you though this is one of the finest waxes on the market. It is a true paste wax and contains absolutly no cleaners so by applying multiple thin layers you leave a finish which is more durable than not just any wax, but just about any sealant on the market_."

Is a £120 wax 7 times better than the Collinite ???????

Also as mentioned above AG HD Wax is good, and even better when Halfrauds have the 3 for 2 offers on.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Treat yourself to Wolfgang Fusion, you will notice the difference on this one and feels special in it's use and market, you have high quality ingredients.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There's plenty of choices but for your colour I would suggest Dodo Juice Orange Crush or BMD Sirius (or even Helios). 

Any of these would look superb on yellow.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Scotty Pro said:


> £120 for a pot of wax
> 
> just get some Colly, only £15.95 a tin and see if you can use it up :lol:
> 
> ...


476 isn't a wax though and the solvents in it are geat as a cleaner :thumb:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

vics or rubbish boys original or juiced


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> vics or rubbish boys original or juiced


I've got rubbish boys juiced and it leaves a nice warm finish :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Autosmart WAX £20 - So underrated


----------



## Kezzer30 (Feb 15, 2014)

Wow plenty to choose from haha , cheers guys il have a look through and make a choice and see whats what


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> 476 isn't a wax though and the solvents in it are geat as a cleaner :thumb:


It isn't? What is it then?


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> It isn't? What is it then?


a sealant :thumb:


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Cheekymonkey, prepare yourself for the wrath of the Colli army; don't you know by now that to buy anything else makes you a moron 

OP, I have a suggestion for you which I hope you can consider without being offended:

If YOU want to try any product -especially wax/sealant type products - then just buy it, try it, (and if it works for you) keep it, or (if it doesn't) move it on in the sales section. This whole detailing thing is so subjective, only you can tell if something is good or not FOR YOU.

There are way too many choices out there to choose a definite best of anything, and some peeps don't have the capacity to hear different opinions other than their own, so these threads ALWAYS end up the same......


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> a sealant :thumb:


Hmmm. I suspected that it is either a sealant or a sealant with very little wax thrown in. 476S is the only Collinite that I have ever tried. I used it about a month ago and the reflections are very crisp, similar to a good sealant. It lacks the warmth of a decent wax like a Dodo Juice Blue Velvet. The reason I say that it looks like a good sealant is because I have used some sealants that look terrible.

I did plan to try Collinite 915 at some point later, is that a sealant as well?


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Hmmm. I suspected that it is either a sealant or a sealant with very little wax thrown in. 476S is the only Collinite that I have ever tried. I used it about a month ago and the reflections are very crisp, similar to a good sealant. It lacks the warmth of a decent wax like a Dodo Juice Blue Velvet. The reason I say that it looks like a good sealant is because I have used some sealants that look terrible.
> 
> I did plan to try Collinite 915 at some point later, is that a sealant as well?


915 has more carnauba content, but it is is still based on the formula.

My choice of the Colli stable is 845; ease of use, looks, and of course durability - I even like the smell :lol:


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

This is another one of those threads where personal preference is going to take over any objective points. You'll have to start using products to see what you like. I'm currently testing 3 very cheap waxes on my car, and after 1 month they are all still performing well.

Something to note is that most people, like cheeky, like to walk the line of wax vs. sealant. Most "waxes" are in fact a sealant (they use synthetic components as well as carbuna wax). Technically this would be called a hybrid. I don't really get hung up on the terminology, call it what you want. I like paste based products, and liquids. I don't have many liquid LSPs at the moment (Poorboys only).

If you can get your hands on BH Finis wax, it's really good. 476S from Collinite is also very good but you'll have to pay careful attention to application, there is a specific way they want it applied for easiest results. Finish Kare FK1000P is another good wax that has a huge tin and heat resistant properties. All of these waxes are relatively cheap, and offer good results. I've used AG HD wax and found it very good as well, similar performance to BH finis wax, they even have a similar smell.

You'll need to start trying stuff before you can say whether you think certain waxes are worth it to you. Personally, I don't need to spend big money to be satisfied with a product, and I don't care if it comes with a story or pretty tin. I want my wax to work and last.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> Hmmm. I suspected that it is either a sealant or a sealant with very little wax thrown in. 476S is the only Collinite that I have ever tried. I used it about a month ago and the reflections are very crisp, similar to a good sealant. It lacks the warmth of a decent wax like a Dodo Juice Blue Velvet. The reason I say that it looks like a good sealant is because I have used some sealants that look terrible.
> 
> I did plan to try Collinite 915 at some point later, is that a sealant as well?


now a days its getting to a point as if there are any (probably some) true waxes left on the market :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

finis is best bang for buck wax you will get


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisc said:


> finis is best bang for buck wax you will get


I've been testing a wax that is far cheaper and more economical then any other on the market, it gives you the desired look you want or the durability you need and its called borrowing


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Ill be home brewing soon so going to release a ten quid super wax


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

chrisc said:


> Ill be home brewing soon so going to release a ten quid super wax


hope it comes in a tin twice the size of fk 1000


----------



## Winco (Jul 19, 2012)

My first pot of decent wax was AG HD. I next tried Poorboys SNH. To me, the SNH seems to be more resilient to washing and still being able to bead up water compared to AG HD.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Winco said:


> My first pot of decent wax was AG HD. I next tried Poorboys SNH. To me, the SNH seems to be more resilient to washing and still being able to bead up water compared to AG HD.


I think you mean Dodo Juice?


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

AS wax is great, but fk 1000p has been on my Beemer all winter and still going strong, on the wheels too:thumb:


----------



## ScottHmk4 (Sep 19, 2010)

I stick to Autoglym HD wax just now, quality wax for the money.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Find a magazine with a 'free' offer. Evo and the like usually do it for 5 issues for £5. Last month's was amoral shield, glass wipes, shield for glass and some fuel cleaner. This month's is megs wash and wax, liquid wax and endurance gel. You won't find more for your money and you get some magazines. 

I first tried amoral with a sample and love it. Struggle to beat it at any price bracket


----------



## ronb (Feb 20, 2014)

Newbie, just learning. I washed my Yaris using Snow Foam then Poseidon advanced wash wax, magic. First time I have used anything but Turtle Wax and Auto Glym, what a difference.

My car is black in colour, so what is the best glaze and wax combination or me do you think, Zaino Z2 and one of the Collinite series and if so, which one please? I don't want to spend a fortune, at the age of 82 I cannot really afford a huge amount. The car is four years old but still looks pretty good and I would like to keep it that way if I can.

Any help any can offer will be very much appreciated. 

Regards,

RonB


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Ron 
i would go with Finish kare fk100p its not massive money but gives a good finish and lasts ages think i payed about £18 for a tub. I have a E class Merc and have given it one coats and its out lasted dodo juice purple haze pro which i also have and thats around the £50 a tub mark, admittedly i love the look of the PHP and tend to use it for a summer wax


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

Collinite 476S
AG HD wax
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Fk1000p
Collinite
Soft99 Wax

All waxes for around £20 that have good durability and easy to use


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

ADS Kotsos Obsidian Wax
Soft Fusso 99
Naviwax Dark


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

Soft 99 for me. 

Personally a much nicer to use wax than collinite


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Rascal_69 said:


> Soft 99 for me.
> 
> Personally a much nicer to use wax than collinite


Soft 99 seems like a lot of fun and a lot of pro detailers are speaking very highly of it. I am looking forward to trying it as I haven't used any wax with PTFE yet so it will be very interesting to try Soft Fusso Coat.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Soft 99 seems like a lot of fun and a lot of pro detailers are speaking very highly of it. I am looking forward to trying it as I haven't used any wax with PTFE yet so it will be very interesting to try Soft Fusso Coat.


Fusso is great, and so far for me personally beats colli's in every aspect, if its 12mth durabilty claim is good(usually i find i get about half what the manufacter quotes, but even that is six months) then collinite stand to lose a fair bit of business imo!


----------

